# How About a Bicycle Seat Restoration



## ridingtoy (Apr 28, 2013)

I picked up a mens Troxel seat I'm guessing dates to the early 1930s today. I thought I looked it over real good - undercarriage parts weren't broken, a couple seat top to frame nuts were missing, seat cover top and bottom were in fair to poor condition. Soon as I got it home I laid it flat upside down on the seat cover and it hit me...the seat frame was somehow bent or twisted between the clamp and rear springs. This is the type of long spring seat where the springs are in two parts with a bolt on each side of the frame attaching upper spring, lower spring, and frame together. My question is, has anyone had experience straightening a bent seat frame on one of these old seats? If so, I'd be interested in employing your services on this one. TIA!!!

The seat frame looks very similar to the one in this thread - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ddle-long-spring&highlight=troxel+long+spring - only the long springs are the two piece type that are flat on the bottom, not bee hive shaped. I only paid $35 for the seat, but I would still like to have something usable for the money.

Dave


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 28, 2013)

Check with Bob U here.  Someone should have his 'handle' or name or email.  He does fantastic work and has restored a few seat for me as well.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 29, 2013)

Bob U all the way.  One of his masterpieces arrived at my door this last Wednesday... Made my week . Maybe my month.  He does great work.
PM me or, I'm sure many of us here, for his email address.


----------



## Buster1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Found it:

bobcycles@aol.com


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the Bob U tip! I knew he was a master at recovering bicycle seats, like Jim Bailey who preceeded him, but didn't know he tackled undercarriage issues as well. Have to send him some pics to see what he has to say about straightening the frame out. Doubt if I'd have the funds right now for a full blown restoration. It's really a heavy duty early 30s (late 20s?) men's seat. It had to take a lot of force to bend it out of alignment. Maybe someone accidently ran over it with a car? I can't even imagine a bike rider being THAT heavy!

Dave


----------

